# Vicious Dog attacked!



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Some customers are the most inconsiderate idiots on the planet. We all deal with no house numbers, porch lights not turned on , and other stupidity when they order food.

Although we get barked at every night, usually the dog is inside the house. Twice, I've refused to get out of the car because some demon dog has been loose on the property. One of those times the people refused to come out of their house so I dropped the food out the window of my car and marked it "delivered". Once a large American Bulldog tore thru the screen of a customers front door but I was back in the car before it got out thru the door.

Last night wins the top prize for stupidity. I got a very large order that paid very well. I texted the customer that I was on the way to their house. When I arrived at the house it was very dark so I did a quick scan of the property and all looked good.

As I walked up the sidewalk to their porch, out of nowhere comes this vicious German Shepard running full speed at me. Thank God it was a large order so I had the extra large GH bag with the food in it. I haven't been so scared in many, many years. The dog kept charging me snarling, and baring its teeth. I used the large GH bag as a block while backing up to my car. I kept screaming NO NO NO as I blocked it and kept pushing it away. Finally it got its jaws locked down on the bag while I was close enough to my car to jump in.

The idiot comes out of his house finally and gets the dog, which almost bit him while he was trying to get a harness on it.

After he got the dog in the house he came back out for the food. My bag was shredded on the ground with the food in it. I started yelling and cursing at the guy that he was a ****ing moron, and what the hell was wrong with him leaving a vicious dog loose knowing I would be delivering to his house! He just kept saying he was sorry as I cursed him out.

I told him it was an $80 catering delivery bag (I got it sent to me free) and he just bought it! He gave me the $80, (I should have told him more!) apologized and I was on my way but had to pull over to the side of the road as I was still shaking from the whole incident.

Long story short, I called GH and told them what happened and that they should block his account. Who knows if they did or not.

WTF is wrong with people!!!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Some customers are the most inconsiderate idiots on the planet. We all deal with no house numbers, porch lights not turned on , and other stupidity when they order food.
> 
> Although we get barked at every night, usually the dog is inside the house. Twice, I've refused to get out of the car because some demon dog has been loose on the property. One of those times the people refused to come out of their house so I dropped the food out the window of my car and marked it "delivered". Once a large American Bulldog tore thru the screen of a customers front door but I was back in the car before it got out thru the door.
> 
> ...


If I did deliveries I would carry a can of bear spray. That would change Mutley's ideas to attack in very short order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

elelegido said:


> If I did deliveries I would carry a can of bear spray. That would change Mutley's ideas to attack in very short order.


I have bear spray! (which isn't legal in NY). It was doing me a lot of good in my Glove Box in the car! I'm going to have to re think and carry pepper spray on me. Bear Spray Can is too big and inconvenient to carry.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> (which isn't legal in NY).


Hopefully bears in NY are not aware of that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Up to now, I never really thought of a situation like that happening to me.
From now on, I will be checking everything out before getting out of the car.
WOW!!!


----------



## BrainDead Driver (Dec 15, 2021)

I had to shoot a dog on a delivery . That was a mess . Ghetto . People coming out yelling of other homes .. More screaming , Saying he shot that nice dog for no reason . 
Cops came and wrote a report . Police said they were so glad they did not have to see me go to the hospital. 
Now i also have a knife that i can pull out fast and stab these dogs . 
I am glad you never got bit !! seams


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I had to shoot a dog on a delivery . That was a mess . Ghetto . People coming out yelling of other homes .. More screaming , Saying he shot that nice dog for no reason .
> Cops came and wrote a report . Police said they were so glad they did not have to see me go to the hospital.
> Now i also have a knife that i can pull out fast and stab these dogs .
> I am glad you never got bit !! seams


How many bullets does it take to stop the attack of a viscous adrenaline driven dog?

🤓 🤓 🤓


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I have bear spray! (which isn't legal in NY). It was doing me a lot of good in my Glove Box in the car! I'm going to have to re think and carry pepper spray on me. Bear Spray Can is too big and inconvenient to carry.


I'd rather have something that clipped onto my belt or pocket.

"_It’s legal for adults who have not been convicted of a felony or assault to carry pocket-size pepper spray in New York, as long as it complies with regulations set by the State Department of Health. Sales are restricted to authorized dealers and customers can buy only two canisters at a time (Mr. Jones amassed the pepper spray for his giveaways through a friend in New Jersey, which has more relaxed rules_)." 









 Keys, Wallet, Pepper Spray: The New Reality for Asian-Americans (Published 2021)


“I think it just speaks to the urgency that people are feeling.”




www.nytimes.com


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Up to now, I never really thought of a situation like that happening to me.
> From now on, I will be checking everything out before getting out of the car.
> WOW!!!


I did check it out first and the dog was no where in sight! It came flying around the corner of the house (I think). It was probably in the back yard.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I'd rather have something that clipped onto my belt or pocket.


That's what I'm thinking I'm going to have to do.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BrainDead Driver said:


> I am glad you never got bit !! seams


Yes thank God not a scratch. (Only a heart attack!!) It clamped onto the bag and tore right thru the canvass. I was so freakin angry I would have called the cops if it tore my leg like it did the bag.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Come to think of it, I did get pretty close to a coyote once. It was across the street and was staring at me. And this was not in the middle of nowhere. Right in the middle of residential suburbia. I was wondering if it was getting a whiff of the bag.
BTW, what kind of food were you delivering? Did he try to eat it?
So, from now on, we need to throw a piece of meat out the window to see what happens?


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Once, as I was waiting at a red light at a T intersection, across the street was a park. 
So I see a bunch of geese hanging out, and then noticed a fox slithering across the grass.
The geese notice it and they all started chasing it. This is where Bat Outta Hell originated!!!


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Wow man thats some scary shit. Glad you're ok!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Now that rickos is here we need official trophy presentations.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Now that rickos is here we need official trophy presentations.


Well, knowing that @Seamus is ok, and guessing the size of him from his avatar, I am tempted to ask what condition the dog is in.


----------



## Aleon (Sep 3, 2020)

I have a taser! I will tase the living shit out of any animal coming at me lol


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Some customers are the most inconsiderate idiots on the planet. We all deal with no house numbers, porch lights not turned on , and other stupidity when they order food.
> 
> Last night wins the top prize for stupidity.
> 
> ...



I am glad that you came out of it without a scratch. Too bad for your composition, though.

Too many people should not own dogs. They fail to do their HW about them. One of the basics is that dogs are territorial. They perceive anyone or anything with whom or which they are not familiar as a threat to their territory. It will bark to warn you away from its territory, but if you already are on it, it will attack.

Back in the day, if you got a cab radio call to a house, you were supposed to ring the doorbell. I do not know how many people would not restrain their dogs when they opened the door.

"He won't hurt you."

"_Madame_, your dog does not know me. I am on his territory. He perceives me as a threat. He _will_ attack me."


If he does perceive that his human does not consider you a threat, he _might_ back down, but he will bare his upper teeth and growl. He might sniff you out to see if you are a threat. I will let them do that. I turn my side to him and extend my hand open and palm *DOWN. *You never extend a hand palm up to a strange dog. He will think that you are going to slap his lower jaw and will attack you. You turn your side to him so that he can not snap at your crotch. He knows that this is a weak point and he will bite down on it in order to disable you.

This is yet another manifestation of a characteristic of application users of all stripes. They are not aware of their surroundings or situations. They do not give you dial codes in gated communities. They are not toes to the kerb on narrow streets or NO PARKING [in rush hour] zones. They do not answer their telephones when they know that they are expecting something or some one. They will not keep their pets restrained when they are expecting someone or some thing at their door.




BrainDead Driver said:


> I had to shoot a dog on a delivery . That was a mess . Ghetto . People coming out yelling of other homes .. More screaming , Saying he shot that nice dog for no reason


Of course, some one or some thing [failed to do anything].

.




BrainDead Driver said:


> Now i also have a knife that i can pull out fast and stab these dogs


If you are going to use a knife, you would do well to have a stick or something for the dog to bite. If you extend the stick or whatever sideways, he will clamp down on it and usually come off his front paws. You then stab and quickly slice toward his tail from the breast bone. He will back off *very quickly*. If he does not come off his front paws, simply stoop, stab and slice. Ask me how I know this.

The thing for him to bite down on is key. Original Poster used his hot bag for this purpose, although it might possibly have been that he was using it more as a sop. Still, if you extend something like that to an attacking dog, he will bite down on it, as he thinks that it is a limb.






Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> How many bullets does it take to stop the attack of a viscous adrenaline driven dog?



Most dogs are gun shy. If you have a dog that belongs to a hunter that is attacking you, you will, however, do well to hit it.

I would carry a shot pistol to use against dog. Odds are that you are going to be in close quarters, so range is not a consideration. If you are going to use target or bird shot, you would do well to discharge your weapon in the dog's face He WILL back off, rest assured of that. If you use Number Four buck, you probably will kill him. If you do not kill him right away, you might have to subsequently in order to put him out of his misery.








Rickos69 said:


> So, from now on, we need to throw a piece of meat out the window to see what happens?



...............the proverbial "Sop to Cerberus".

In ancient Roman mythology, anyone descending into the underworld but who has not died, throws a piece of meat to Cerberus so that he can pass the gate. In ancient Roman mythology, you needed a few things if you intended to descend into the underworld as a living being. The basics were an _as_ to pay Charon his fare to take you across the Styx and a piece of meat, a sop, to throw to Cerberus so that you could sneak past him at the gate to the underworld. In ancient Greek mythology, you needed an obol to pay Kharon his fare and sop for Kerberos.

Even if you were dead, you still needed your _as_ or obol to pay Charon or Kharon. From this came the English tradition of pennies on the eyes. The _as_ or obol was placed on the eyes of the dead at the funeral. The Romans and some Greeks did cremate their dead. Other Greeks buried theirs. Regardless of the disposition, the coins remained on the eyes.


Dogs also were the bane of paper boys. I used to keep firecrackers in my newspaper bag. If a dog chased me, I came back the next day, prepared. I had a cigaret going and a firecracker or two at the ready. When the dog came after me, I let it get close, touched the fuse to the cigaret then dropped the firecracker in the dog's face. With one exception, that was enough. I did have to firecracker one dog twice. He never bothered me after that. In fact, once I firecrackered a dog, he skedaddled as soon as he saw me. Some owners gave me a hard time, but I told them that if they would obey the leash laws or be proper dog owners, they would not have this problem.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I am glad that you came out of it without a scratch. Too bad for your composition, though.
> 
> Too many people should not own dogs. They fail to do their HW about them. One of the basics is that dogs are territorial. They perceive anyone or anything with whom or which they are not familiar as a threat to their territory. It will bark to warn you away from its territory, but if you already are on it, it will attack.
> 
> ...


Just a couple smaill corrrections.
Roman mythology was simply a renaming of Greek Mythology, which preceded it.

Charon, in Greek mythology, *the son of Erebus and Nyx (Night)*, whose duty it was to ferry over the Rivers Styx and Acheron those souls of the deceased who had received the rites of burial 

Cerberus, in Greek mythology, *the monstrous watchdog of the underworld*. He was usually said to have three heads, though the poet Hesiod (flourished 7th century bce) said he had 50. Heads of snakes grew from his back, and he had a serpent's tail.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

I have a flashlight stun gun and the crackle it makes causes most dogs to back off.

It looks sort of like this:









Almost got bit a few times doing flex. Got a lot of laughs watching gangs of dogs ripping apart the packages that I frisbeed at the porch. 

Years and years ago I was working on weekends as a pest control technician and I had a rottweiler knock down a fence to get to me. I was power-spraying the property (and I had the pressure set to high) so I just stood my ground and sprayed the dog full force in the face as he bit at the stream of Dursban 4E for a good 3 minutes. Finally the dog gave up and ran away. The next time I went to that house the dog saw me and went and hid. When I told my boss that I sprayed the dog he just covered his ears and walked away. I don't know if anybody in the neighborhood saw what I did, but nobody ever complained to the office about it. The official company policy was that if you were attacked by a dog you should break eye-contact with the dog and look submissive and the dog would see your compliance and stop attacking. I don't know who wrote the policy but I would have loved for him or her to have been there to see what an actual dog attack looks like and to test their theory themselves. 

This particular rottweiler would not have been stopped by the crackle of a stun gun.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Roman mythology was simply a renaming of Greek Mythology, which preceded it.



By the end of the Samnite Wars (340s B.C.), indeed Roman and Greek mythology had become intertwined. Despite that, some of the Roman gods retained their Latin/Italian characteristics. Juno retained most of her :Latin characteristics. In fact, the Romans loved Juno while the Greeks were not that fond of Hera. Mars (also Mavors or Mamers) also retains his Latin characteristics. He is far
more than simply a Roman copy of Ares. He was far more important to the Romans than was Ares to the Greeks. In fact, March was the original opening month of one of the early ten month _Dies Fasti, _the Roman calendar. I would expect that his month was added and _Apriles_ became the second month, although its name suggests that originally, it was first, as it comes from _aprire_; "to open".. Minerva is anything _but_ a Roman copy of Athena. Hestia had no virgins who would be buried alive if they went with a man as did Vesta. Their names do, however, have the same Aryan root. Jupiter did seem to be a Roman copy of Zeus. Venus seemed to be a Roman copy of Aphrodite. Vulcan seemed to be a Roman copy of Hephaistos. Diana and Artemis seem to have evolved into the same thing, although Diana did have some non Hellenic elements to her. Her name is not Aryan, which suggests that she might not be Aryan.

Apollo had to have come directly from the Greeks. The Etruscans adopted him as well. For a long time, his name was among the few words of Etruscan that anyone could read. The Etruscans used Greek letters, but for years, no one could decipher their language.

Hades came to be identified with the Roman Pluto whom the Romans sometimes called Dis or Dys. Dis/Dys is a decidedly Latin god who is much more fearsome and obnoxious than Hades. Πλοΰτων does appear in Greek texts as Hades, but not often.





Rickos69 said:


> Charon, in Greek mythology, *the son of Erebus and Nyx (Night)*, whose duty it was to ferry over the Rivers Styx and Acheron those souls of the deceased who had received the rites of burial


Akheron shows up as a lake in Aristophanes' _Frogs_ although he does not name the lake across which Kharon makes Dionysos row his boat and around which Xanthias must walk. I guess that Dionysos rows the boat in lieu of paying the fare, although Kharon does not demand a fare from Dionysos in the play. I guess that if Dionysos did not row the boat, he would not get blisters and a sweaty backside so the opportunity for a crude joke would be lost:

ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ ἐγὼ δὲ φλυκταίνας γ᾽ ἔχω, χὠ πρωκτὸς ἰδίει πάλαι, κᾆτ᾽ αὐτίκ᾽ ἐκκύψας ἐρεῖ —

ΒΑΤΡΑΧΟΙ βρεκεκεκὲξ κοὰξ κοάξ.

Dionysos-"....and now I got blisters and my butt's been sweaty a while, now, so it's going to peek out and say...........................

Frogs-"..................BREKKEKKEKKEXX KOAX KOAX!"

(my translation)

I did not make any errors regarding Kharon, although I did not render a thorough description of him or what he did.



Rickos69 said:


> Cerberus, in Greek mythology, *the monstrous watchdog of the underworld*. He was usually said to have three heads, though the poet Hesiod (flourished 7th century bce) said he had 50. Heads of snakes grew from his back, and he had a serpent's tail.


I made no errors on Kerberos/Cerberus, although, again I did not describe him thoroughly. If you want consistency in Greek or Roman mythology, you are gong to be disappointed. Vergil describes
Cerberus as having three heads as does Peisander describe Kerberos (if the commentaries on him are to be believed; his work is lost). Pindar wrote that Kerberos had one hundred heads. Sophokles and Euripides give him three heads, but Euripides also gives him three bodies. There are vase paintings of Kerberos with only one head. Some scholars seem to think that Stesikhoros gave him only one head, but, as only fragments of his work survive, there is no attest to that. Various poets do mention the snakes, although not all. Some vase paintings have the snakes, but not all.

Oddly enough, in the _Frogs_, Dionysos and Xanthas .do not encounter Kerberos, but do encounter a shape shifting monster who at one point does look like a dog. At one point she looks like a beautiful woman then turns to a [word of Anglo-Saxon origin, often vulgar or pejorative, for "canine female"]. Aristophanes is using this as an opportunity for a sexist joke. It also provides an opportunity for a potty joke, as Dionysos is so frightened of this monster, whom Aristophanes calls "Empousa", that he soils his saffron robe.

Many modernised versions of this play will depict Dionysos as a fop or a flamer. Some put him in a fancy dress in lieu of the saffron robe. If he appears as the fop, often you see him in excessively ruffled and satin evening suit or tuxedo.


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

Seamus said:


> Some customers are the most inconsiderate idiots on the planet. We all deal with no house numbers, porch lights not turned on , and other stupidity when they order food.
> 
> Although we get barked at every night, usually the dog is inside the house. Twice, I've refused to get out of the car because some demon dog has been loose on the property. One of those times the people refused to come out of their house so I dropped the food out the window of my car and marked it "delivered". Once a large American Bulldog tore thru the screen of a customers front door but I was back in the car before it got out thru the door.
> 
> ...


you made him pay you $80 for the bag lmao you dirty dog you

fyi i had similar situation happen to me on instacart. pitbull ran right through the screenas i was on my way down a flight of stairs from the house entrance. luckily my car was 10 feet away i ran around unlocked my caron the first try and got in my back passnger seat and closethedoor as the dog turned the corner...


----------



## Brokenglass400 (Jul 3, 2017)

im gonna start carrying mini pepper spray on a lanyard


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Another Uber Driver said:


> By the end of the Samnite Wars (340s B.C.), indeed Roman and Greek mythology had become intertwined. Despite that, some of the Roman gods retained their Latin/Italian characteristics. Juno retained most of her :Latin characteristics. In fact, the Romans loved Juno while the Greeks were not that fond of Hera. Mars (also Mavors or Mamers) also retains his Latin characteristics. He is far
> more than simply a Roman copy of Ares. He was far more important to the Romans than was Ares to the Greeks. In fact, March was the original opening month of one of the early ten month _Dies Fasti, _the Roman calendar. I would expect that his month was added and _Apriles_ became the second month, although its name suggests that originally, it was first, as it comes from _aprire_; "to open".. Minerva is anything _but_ a Roman copy of Athena. Hestia had no virgins who would be buried alive if they went with a man as did Vesta. Their names do, however, have the same Aryan root. Jupiter did seem to be a Roman copy of Zeus. Venus seemed to be a Roman copy of Aphrodite. Vulcan seemed to be a Roman copy of Hephaistos. Diana and Artemis seem to have evolved into the same thing, although Diana did have some non Hellenic elements to her. Her name is not Aryan, which suggests that she might not be Aryan.
> 
> Apollo had to have come directly from the Greeks. The Etruscans adopted him as well. For a long time, his name was among the few words of Etruscan that anyone could read. The Etruscans used Greek letters, but for years, no one could decipher their language.
> ...


It appears the only point you tried to make in your response is that ancient Greeks were flaming gays, while at the same time actually admitting by your copy pastes that the 12 Gods of Mythology originated in Ancient Greece.

BTW, I don't know how you can be a moderator of anything other than an antigay board and be so homophobic. Unless its your suppressed feelings reaching out.

Anyway, whatever, its a free country,


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

POM Pepper Spray, don't leave home without it. I have two, one is a key Ring type and the other has a belt clip. The clip one I use the most, always have it while doing rides and deliveries.

$13.00 on Amazon.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> POM Pepper Spray, don't leave home without it. I have two, one is a key Ring type and the other has a belt clip. The clip one I use the most, always have it while doing rides and deliveries.
> 
> $13.00 on Amazon.


Thanks. In NY (nanny state) almost all protection items are banned. The only thing legal in NY is pepper spray but even that is subject to restrictions of it's formula and size. Because of that in NY you can't buy pepper spray over the internet, no one will ship it to you if you try. I have to go 40 minutes to the closest Gun Shop who are the only people who can sell pepper spray in NY. I'm just going to have to take a trip to buy it.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Some customers are the most inconsiderate idiots on the planet. We all deal with no house numbers, porch lights not turned on , and other stupidity when they order food.
> 
> Although we get barked at every night, usually the dog is inside the house. Twice, I've refused to get out of the car because some demon dog has been loose on the property. One of those times the people refused to come out of their house so I dropped the food out the window of my car and marked it "delivered". Once a large American Bulldog tore thru the screen of a customers front door but I was back in the car before it got out thru the door.
> 
> ...


It was also Hub when a pitbull from the neighbor of the client came and ate the neighbors food, so I snapped a picture and sent it to the client and they came out and shot the dog!

Not kidding and I just drove away but could hear the screaming, so I do not know if anyone else was shot but that dog got it last meal…

Some people are just plain out ******ed!

My first job today for Hub I got a free meal because the idiot gave the wrong address and it was thirty minutes away and Grubhub asked if I would take it to them and I said no, so she said mark it as delivered, she called the customer and then cancelled…

I love IHOP when it is free…


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> Thanks. In NY (nanny state) almost all protection items are banned. The only thing legal in NY is pepper spray but even that is subject to restrictions of it's formula and size. Because of that in NY you can't buy pepper spray over the internet, no one will ship it to you if you try. I have to go 40 minutes to the closest Gun Shop who are the only people who can sell pepper spray in NY. I'm just going to have to take a trip to buy it.


Get a tire thumper also that Truckers use to check their tires with and spray the mutt and then swat it in the head…

When the owner cries you killed their dog then maybe the fool will remember next time to chain the new one up…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> Get a tire thumper also that Truckers use to check their tires with and spray the mutt and then swat it in the head…
> 
> When the owner cries you killed their dog then maybe the fool will remember next time to chain the new one up…


In NY any way you choose to defend yourself, you better first let them beat you, stab you, shoot you, or in the case of a dog, maul you. Only way to not get charged.

If you stopped the dog from attacking you proactively, and didn't have a bite or scratch on you, by hitting the dog you'd probably get charged with animal cruelty! (Not upstate but in the NYC Metro area). First, if you let the dog shred your leg, then you might be ok hitting it with the tire iron.

To stay out of trouble defending yourself in NY, pepper spray is the only answer.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Thanks. In NY (nanny state) almost all protection items are banned. The only thing legal in NY is pepper spray but even that is subject to restrictions of it's formula and size. Because of that in NY you can't buy pepper spray over the internet, no one will ship it to you if you try. I have to go 40 minutes to the closest Gun Shop who are the only people who can sell pepper spray in NY. I'm just going to have to take a trip to buy it.


Well that sucks. I really like POM, it is small and it works. I have been purposely sprayed with it twice now. The first time sucked real bad, the second time sucked but I was able to fight through it a little better. Since COVID I have not done any training classes so I have not been sprayed a third time. Getting sprayed in training is not required, I volunteer, I figure if I ever have to use it in an enclosed area it is better to know ahead what to expect.

*New York*- It is legal to use or possess pepper spray in New York, but there are several restrictions to buy pepper spray. In New York:

No internet sales are permitted
You must be at least 18 years old to possess pepper spray;
Those who have been convicted of a felony or assault are prohibited from possessing pepper spray.
POM CANNOT SHIP CONSUMER DIRECT TO NY STATE


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MY! SUCH HOSTILITY AND FOR ZERO REASON!




Rickos69 said:


> It appears the only point you tried to make in your response is that ancient Greeks were flaming gays,


I understand that you might not be able to read Greek, so I provided a translation for the Greek text that I quoted. It appears that you have difficulty reading and comprehending English, as well. Nowhere in my response did I state or try to "prove" that 



Rickos69 said:


> ancient Greeks were flaming gays,


I did state, without comment one way or the other, that there are modern depictions of Dionysos in _Frogs_ as a 



Rickos69 said:


> flaming gays,


You are reading something into the post that is not there. This is a trap into which members of the League of the Perpetually Offended often fall. Are you a member of that group? 




Rickos69 said:


> while at the same time actually admitting by your copy pastes that the 12 Gods of Mythology originated in Ancient Greece.


.

The only copy-and-pastes are in Greek, as I do not have a Greek application on my desktop that would allow me to switch from Roman to Greek font. You call my post "copy and paste" with no basis for doing so. Nothing that I copied and pasted "admits" that the Roman gods originated in Greece. I will admit that they shared characteristics and had a common origin. I will admit that Greek mythology had a heavy influence on the Roman during the Classical Roman period. The Romans admired the Greeks and adopted many features of their civilisation. Any Roman with the equivalent of a modern eighth grade education had at least a working knowledge of Greek. This was also a practical necessity, as the _lingua franca_ of the entire eastern half of the Empire was Greek, not Latin. The Romans never even tried to impose the Latin language on the Greek speaking part of the Empire. They did impose it on the western half, which was mostly Celtic, German or Berber speaking.

There were numerous similarities between the gods of the two civilisations. There were numerous Greek influences. The Romans adopted some of the Greek gods. This was not unusual, as the Aryan Pantheon was eclectic and including. The Romans also adopted Egyptian gods, especially Isis and Serapis; although Serapis is a "hybrid" Egyptian god. Often, the Aryans would identify local gods with their own. One of the characteristics of the Jews that the Greeks and Romans found annoying was that they resisted any attempt to identify Yahweh with Zeus. When the Greeks first encountered the Jews and heard about Yahweh's being their only God, the Greeks said something on the order of:

"So you worship Zeus, only, then?"

.........to which the Jews replied:

"NO, NO,. NO! Yahweh is not 'Zeus". Yahweh is real! Zeus is an image of stone and a figment of your imagination."





Rickos69 said:


> I don't know how you can be a moderator of anything



Fortunately for these Boards and everyone on them, you are not qualified to judge who is and who _ain't_ fit to be a moderator. You have rendered ample demonstration of that in this post, alone, never mind your other posts.





Rickos69 said:


> I don't know how you can be*..............................*so homophobic


. 

Initially, as posted _supra_, I was not sure if you were a member of the League of the Perpetually Offended. This was the reason for my phrasing the possibility as a question. Now, still I am not sure, but I have narrowed the possibilities to two: 

1. You are, in fact, a member of that organisation.
2. You are a cybercreature who dwells under a virtual bridge.

Mind you, this does not necessarily rule out the possibility that both obtain simultaneously.

Please demonstrate where I posted anything that is anti-LBGTQ+. Do keep in mind that reporting that some productions of the _Frogs_ that have modern settings might mockingly depict Dionysos as having stereotypical characteristics of some members of that group is NOT "homophobic". It is simply reporting what some productions have done with that character when they show him in a "modern" setting. I made no comment one way or the other on the depiction of Dionysos in that manner.

You are reading something into my comments that are not there. This is characteristic of members of the League of the Perpetually Offended.






Rickos69 said:


> Unless its your suppressed feelings reaching out.


In your initial response to me, I suspected that condescension and an air of superiority were among your "attributes". You just convinced me regarding condescension.






Rickos69 said:


> Anyway, whatever, its a free country,



_Correctamundo_: just as you are free to make an erroneous statement that my post contained errors, I am equally as free (perhaps even more so) to demonstrate precisely why my post contained ZERO errors. .................

Consider this: you _might just possibly _be _a little_ bit out of your proverbial league, here.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Thanks. In NY (nanny state) almost all protection items are banned. The only thing legal in NY is pepper spray but even that is subject to restrictions of it's formula and size. Because of that in NY you can't buy pepper spray over the internet, no one will ship it to you if you try. I have to go 40 minutes to the closest Gun Shop who are the only people who can sell pepper spray in NY. I'm just going to have to take a trip to buy it.


After thinking about all the comments regarding pepper spray, I started thinking about whether it would be easy or not to use it on an attacking animal, usually a dog. Is it simple to be on target?
Is the spray arc wide? Adjustable?
A quick google search says its legal in Illinois.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When using pepper spray remember the saying "Bless the deserving with the hot sauce!"

Aim starting at just above head move down to mid section then to left of face across to right of face and back to the center of the face. Similar to making the sign of the cross. The same would work with a charging animal.

I'm more concerned with using it in the car. You are going to get a taste of it yourself, be prepared for it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I was invited to a home as a real estate broker, to do a BPO.

I got out of the car, the owner came out of the house smiled and waved at me.
A German Shepherd ran arround him and right at me. Full on teeth and pissed.
Owner was yelling at him. Ignored.

I used to train German Shepherds so I know how to handle them. I squared off and waited. He jumped. If all four legs are off the ground, you got em. I hit him in the face, spinning him on his back and he landed with a 'whump'. Jumped up and jumped at me again: whump. Did it the third time ... same thing. I squared off for the next attack and the dog walked away.

Owner was pissed, at me. I told him "You got lucky. If he'd of hurt me I'd end up owning this house. Guaranteed. I wouldn't let YOU treat me like that - why would I let a damn dog do it?" My boss got an angry phone call and told the guy "You're lucky you and your dog didn't get shot."

.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

FLKeys said:


> When using pepper spray remember the saying "Bless the deserving with the hot sauce!"
> 
> Aim starting at just above head move down to mid section then to left of face across to right of face and back to the center of the face. Similar to making the sign of the cross. The same would work with a charging animal.
> 
> I'm more concerned with using it in the car. You are going to get a taste of it yourself, be prepared for it.


What is better, spray or gel?


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Seamus said:


> In NY any way you choose to defend yourself, you better first let them beat you, stab you, shoot you, or in the case of a dog, maul you. Only way to not get charged.
> 
> If you stopped the dog from attacking you proactively, and didn't have a bite or scratch on you, by hitting the dog you'd probably get charged with animal cruelty! (Not upstate but in the NYC Metro area). First, if you let the dog shred your leg, then you might be ok hitting it with the tire iron.
> 
> To stay out of trouble defending yourself in NY, pepper spray is the only answer.


God Bless Tejas then because here we shoot first, then shoot again and finally shoot one more time and then let the law figure out if it was justifiable or not…


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Seamus said:


> What is better, spray or gel?


From my experience the Spray is better, especially on animals. The gel can take a few seconds to kick in where the spray is pretty much instant.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Mad_Jack_Flint said:


> God Bless Tejas then because here we shoot first, then shoot again and finally shoot one more time and then let the law figure out if it was justifiable or not…


This reminded me of a Sheriff in Florida that was interviewed by a TV station.
The numbers may be off. They may have shot him more times, but the idea is the same.
His team had finally caught up with a cop killer, who resisted arrest.
The reporter asked the sheriff, Why did you shoot him 63 times?
The Sheriff responded, Because we ran out of bullets.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> told him it was an $80 catering delivery bag (I got it sent to me free) and he just bought it! He gave me the $80,


I knew you were full of shyte.
I want my $80 back now, or I'm reporting you!


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The official company policy was that if you were attacked by a dog you should break eye-contact with the dog and look submissive


That's been official Uber policy for drivers since day one, except it was riders, not dog's.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> Yes thank God not a scratch. (Only a heart attack!!) It clamped onto the bag and tore right thru the canvass. I was so freakin angry I would have called the cops if it tore my leg like it did the bag.


You should have self-inflicted a couple of scratches on your hand and voila! a well paying lawsuit that any attorney would pounce on!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If that had happened to me I would have made the news...

"An evil door dash driver killed my innocent puppy"


It would have been my last delivery. I also wear a go-pro when delivering for this very reason. So if I have to put down fluffy or biscuit for being a menace I can defend myself in criminal/civil court.

Of course i'd release the go-pro to the media, my personal safety from reprisals being important to me and all.

But yes... in my state i'd put down fluffy in a heartbeat. For a healthy in shape human outrunning a dog is theoretically an option, depending on how much distance between you and the dog running is an option for sure for someone with disabilities its less theoretical and not really an option.


----------

